# Great website for big bait



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I click on this site to get pumped up about big baits. 

http://165.176.249.121/fishing/shad/

click on the 3 windows version as the windows are about a second apart and you may miss something, big baits like in the 18 inch version swim thru here, lots of eels also and cats that are humongous, the squares are 6 inches so it will give you an idea of how big some of the stuff really is.










Close to 18 inch Shad









One big eel, 30 inches or better, looks close to 2" wide


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

dude, thats something else, the fish look like they are getting sucked through.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i can't believe there are so many eels, so far i have seen a school of cats, a few various shad, and a ton of eels!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

man, thats neat


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

thanks for the post


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

So Cool! Ohio needs to do something like that on the ohio or muskingum!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Awesome!! Thanks for the link.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes that would be cool, I agree.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I never kew there were that many Eels. Do we have that many here in Ohio, in the Ohio River?


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome find Doc! That site is kinda boring in the daytime, but at night it really comes to life. The size and number of those eel is amazing. I've seen a ton of shad, and some catfish right around 2 feet in length. I wish the clarity was a little better, but its still a very cool thing they have set up there. Do you have a screen caption program or something that is allowing you to save the images? I tried last night, but I had no success.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have seen some big cats come swimming thru, and tons of eels.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

an FYI for anyone going to veiw in the near future, water is stained, but fish are still moving, just a little harder to see


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

that's cool as heck.. i saw some big fish and eels coming thru there today..
thanks doc.. just what i need, watchin fish on my computer..


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

I've gotcha all beat...I saw a guy cleaning on that camera the other day...it was pretty comical...I think he comes once a week... I saw him on Friday for about twenty minutes. I print screened it but didn't save it


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone noitce that the CAM is stuck on Sunday May 8th, or is it just me?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it is stuck.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

FYI:

Shad Came is Up & Running Again


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, there's tons of action today. From 7-7:12AM, I bet theres been 20+ fish, I'm not sure but I sware that I saw a Channel cat swimming right by a Shad, the Shad was as big as the Channel. I couldnt save the pic fast enough.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Saw several eels, catfish and some sort of baitfish that didn't look like a shad. It's hard to stop watching that thing!!!


----------

